# IUI Girls Part 139



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps and congrats to jilly  

Hope you all have a fabulous Christmas and Kim, hope Caleb doesn't eat all your pressies

Molly


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the new home Candy.  I'm the 1st to post  

Moomin, good news about mum and the dates for you, holiday booked too, your getting organised, where are you going.

I still haven't had AF thats 6 weeks now, think it will be like a couple of months ago if you remember, she wouldn't come, so it will prob be February now before tx starts as I have to wait till day 21 to start snuffing again then when AF shows up go for scan and hopefully start injections.  (if that cyst has gone, can still feel it  ).

I am off for Xmas lunch tomorrow and secret santa pressie cant wait such a big kid.

Also colleague in work anounced she is preggers with her 3rd today and she said she doesn't want more but too late now  , she should know better she had to take clomid twice for her other pregancies.  She knows all about me too as she is my supervisor and when I took clomid I thought she would be able to give me advice,  when I told her I was going onto IUI, she said she wouldn't have went that far   , but how does she know as the fell pregnant.  Maternal I think she mental more like it.  Sorry having a rant.

My posts match my bubbles     

Love yous all Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Katrina - We are going to the Algarve.... we rent a villa from a family friend..... my parents won't go without us as they said it wouldn't be the same as last year..... we have had it on hold for a few months to see what happens with TX, but as nothing as happened we thought it would be save to send the deposit now..... now wondering if I will be pregnant before I go.... busy checking airlines to see who will let me fly and at what point I can't fly...... just trying to be organised!!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just popped on to say hello and to see if anyone has any news on Jilly..she was seeing her cons today wasnt she

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - That is fantastic news.... will keep everything crossed for you..... and hoping that little sac shows up on your next scan.

I am so happy for you.......sending loads of love and congrats to both you and your DH.... what a fab christmas present.

              

Look after yourself and take it easy

Moomin
xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Lisa401 BFP!!!
Manda IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Jillypops - Natural BFP!!!!!

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

    

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Claire 
Minow
Molly
Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe 
Catspjs
SarahJJ
Bodia 
Deb30 
Sair
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while
Perky Pinky - break until March
Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF

Shazia - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Moomin05 - Going to IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello loves!

Just a quick message to say if I've got anyone's details wrong on the above list, please pm me and I'll amend soonest.

Loves and xx's to all of you!
H


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jillypops - Fabulous news, I'm so pleased for you.  Take care of yourself and don't work too hard!  Loads of love and best wishes to you and your DH.       

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jillypops, thats fab news, been thinking about you today, I am sooooooooo pleased, take it easy and dont work to hard.    .

Lots of love Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jilly - Hopefully you are the start of loads of BFPs for us.  You soooo deserve this after waiting 8.5 years.  DP and I have been ttc for 2.5 years and that seems like a life time.  What is the ovarian drilling op for?  Is it that that has helped you to get a BFP do you think?  Bet you still can't believe it can you?  Must go downstairs and tell DP your news!!!!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jilly - you just take it easy hun!!!  Have a fabulous Christmas... and you must definitely come back in January!!!    

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


jilly - thats fab news

moomin - i dont think any airline will let you fly after 6 months

katriar - hope a/f comes soon for you


just a quickie just now

be back later


deborah xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Deb

Most will let you fly as long as you return before your 35/36th week, and have a medical certificate from your GP or midwife saying that you are fit to fly........ some are only 6 months, but BMIbaby who we are flying with is 35 or 36 weeks.... can't remember off the top of my head.  

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm a bit       today. Think it is just everything catching up with me. 
Went to the doctor this morning and am going back again in January for repeat blood tests to see if my platelets are OK. Worrying about that & just feeling a bit lonely. Still off sick from work. My DH has gone to Oxford (on his crutches) to a party and I'm getting so fed up with not going to any fun things. Sorry to be such a moany old bint today. I'm sure I'll bounce back when santa calls  .
Perky


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Perky sounds like you need a big  , sorry to hear your abit down, hope you feel better soon.

Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

Sorry haven't been round much today, been a busy little bean...job centre first thing...(waste of time that was), did lunch at Pizza Hut...ate loads... shopping this afternoon, trying to find a shirt for DH, came home with nothing, oh apart from 2 packs of laminate flooring for our hallway.

Jilly - Hope you are not working too hard, and not doing any heavy lifting,  or else    

Perky - Sending you lots of hugs     hope you are ok.  I now what you mean about it all catching up, I think we have all felt like that at times.  You can never be lonely with us lot here .....

Sarah - how are you?  Have you decided yet if you are brave enough to join us at the IUI meet in January?   

Katrina - Hope you are ok....     

A big   to everyone else, sorry haven't really got time for more personals as DH has just got home from work, so need to go and get dinner sorted.

No news from me apart from   is due to arrive any time now, great timing for Christmas.  

Probably won't be around much now until after christmas as have loads to do over the next couple of days.  But hope each and everyone has a fantastic christmas and new year, and hope 2006 makes all our dreams come true.     

Lots of love to all of you

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Jilly - so pleased for you!!     

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Perks,

Hi hun so sorry to hear you've been feeling blue today sweetness. Just sending a little love ur way    

Love the pic btw, u look gorgeous, all lovely and smiley    

Shazia xxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Aw Shazia  
Thanks sweets. Really lovely to be cheered up by my old pal!  
I usually am really smiley. DH will be home soon, so that will cheer me up. Oh, that sounds very bored housewife, doesn't it? lol  
Have a lovely Christmas honey and may all your dreams come true next year.
Perks


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi there,

        Just popped in to wish you all a Merry Christmas and I hope all your dreams come true in 2006.

        Well done Jilly . What lovely news. All the best.


            Best wishes,

                  g.


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Happy Christmas to everyone!!

       

lots of love 
Sarahjj
xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Perky how are you today? 

Jillypops you doin ok, hope your not working too hard (Christmas Eve you must be run off your feet.

 to everyone else, happy Christmas Eve.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

just wanted to wish you all a very merry xmas

deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi to everyone hope you all had a fab Christmas and got lovelly pressies, santa was good to me.

Still no AF thats 7 weeks now think I will need to phone the hospital tomorrow see if they want to see me.

Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well that is another christmas over and done with for another year.... how quick does it go.

We had a good one, quiet day on christmas day, which was lovely, and manic day yesterday at my aunts house, big family get together...

Had lots of nice presents, including a voucher for a facial and manicure from my DH to treat myself, so might have bit of pampering on my birthday before the IUI meet.

Well it is now only 2 days until we have our IVF appointment and getting quite excited about it all now, AF turned up christmas day.... nice present!!!  My Gran told us yesterday that we have an open cheque book, and just have to call her when we need funds...... how much do we love her..... 

Thankfully we don't have any snow here at the moment, but it is starting to look very heavy in the sky, so might get some later... will have to wait and see.

Right ought to go and catch up on my emails.

Catch ya all later

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry I haven’t been about ladies but the home computer died, I’ve been ill so haven’t been into university to use the computer there and my laptop got stolen out of my car.  Its only now that we’ve got a new desktop that I’m able to get online again.  Hope you all had a great Christmas.  But I can’t believe it – I leave the boards for a few weeks and come back to all these BFPs!!!  Maybe I should leave them more often  

Jilly – I just couldn’t believe your news!  How absolutely, wonderfully fantastic for you and DH both.  I couldn’t be more delighted, especially after the pain you went through with the drilling.  Look after yourself and have a happy and healthy nine months xx

Perky – sorry to hear you’ve been feeling so down.  Hope things improve and that you feel better soon xx

Moomin – if I don’t get on again beforehand, good luck with your IVF appointment.  You’re very lucky that your gran is so generous and you’re not having to go into debt to fund the IVF treatment.  I’m sure all the repayment she wants to see is the joy on your face WHEN you get your BFP x

Katrina – hope it’s not too much longer before AF rears her head again and you can get back on course.  Stupid cyst  

Big hello's to Debs and Sarah and Kelly and Claire and Jo and anyone else I've missed out on.  Hope you are all well and are enjoying the hols.

As for me, we took a month off from treatment, although we really had no option given that they ran out of IUI funding!  We thought we’d try a natural cycle but think we missed BMS at the crucial time.  AF is due on Friday and I’ve had some spotting today so I reckon its another failed cycle.  I’m going to phone my clinic and make an appointment to see if its worth moving straight onto privately-funded IVF or whether we should wait until April for the 4th IUI and see what happens, or whether we can do both.

I had a lovely Christmas, with DH splashing out and getting me a new Mulberry bag for school (most expensive school bag in history!!!!) and a Tiffany necklace.  I’ve had a stinking cold though so have spent most of the time curled up on the sofa with the dog and duvet.

The girlies on the boards from N Ireland are organising a meet in January, which I’m really excited about, especially as I tend to sit in the hospital waiting room and give everyone furtive glances to see if I can suss out who’s a Fertility Friend!

Hope you are all well, talk soon.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Catspj glad you had a good Christmas sounds like you were spoilt rotten, and a Tiffant necklace I am so jealous.

Just called the hospital re no AF and now on CD50, and they have said not to worry it could just be the down regging getting out of my system.  Also Deb30 just to let you know that Dr Haxton has been on a bad car accident and that I might not be able to start tx anyway not sure how this will affect you. 

Moomin hope appointment goes well tomorrow.

Katrina


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wanted to say...I'm feeling soooo much better. My AF turned up after my weepie day on here, so must have been the old hormones. Also am a lot better physically and going back to work next week after my month - month!- off sick. Anyway, I've put up a new pic, taken on Christmas day so you can see how happy and healthy I am again.

And you know what girls? It's so down to you. There's no way I could have got through the past weeks and months without your support. So, at the risk of sounding like Gwinnie Paltrow at the Oscars, thanks girls, especially all you special peeps, yes you know who you are...    

Other good news:
DH's leg is healing and he should be out of leg brace soon. 
My uncle, although not out of the woods yet, has tunred a corner and is out of intensive care and on an ordinary ward whoo hoo. 

Masses of love,
Perky P


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Quick hello from me.

Perks - sorry you were feeling plop    but glad you are feeling better now    Thanks tons for the pm   xx

Cats - what wonderful pressies from DH.  Have you decided what's next for you yet? xx

Hi Katrinar - I hope AF starts soon for you my sweet xx

Jilly - PLEASE don't work too hard xx  

Good Luck Moomin at your appt - see you on the other board xx

Love to Molly, Sair & the rest of the gang xx

Had lots of   at Xmas as usual, especially when my Mum gave me £500 for my next prescription costs.  We now have to find the other £1,800 for the IVF tx - think it will have to go on a credit card unless we win the lottery.  Thinking about going out and selling my body, but I think I'd only get about 5p... 

Jo
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar - thanks for letting me know about that, am due to call the clinic in a couple of weeks about a february cycle (thats if they have sperm for me) hope he's ok, he's really nice.

cats - i love love love designer bags, i have a lv bucket and a gucci hobo, thinking of a mulberry blenheim or a fendi spy for my next one, glad to hear you had a lovely xmas, do you know of any clinics in the republic near the border or in Derry or the surrounding areas who do tx, d/h and i will be moving there in 2007 hopefully and want to keep all bases covered, will be moving to a place called Fahan just 10 mins past derry in the ROI.

perky - glad you are feeling better.

jo - what a lovely gift from your mum.

moomin - best of luck with the appt.


hi to everyone,

deborahxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Hope you all have had a fab Christmas and have been spoiled rotten by your DPs and DHs.  

Moomin - Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.  Have you any idea when you'll actually be starting treatment after this appointment?

Jo - Hi hun, how are you doing?  What a lovely mum you have giving you money for your prescriptions.  Can you not have IVF on the NHS where you are or is the wating list too long?  Sorry if you've said before... 

Perky - Really glad things are looking up for you hun, I'm sure 2006 is going to be your year after the nightmare 2005 has been.  I'm so glad your DH and uncle are on the mend too.  

Jilly - Hey hun, I hope you've been taking it easy    Hope you are feeling better soon.

Catspjs - Hi hope you are ok.  Have you got an appointment yet at the clinic?  Wishing you loads of luck for whatever you decide to do.

A big   to everyone else and loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Well today is the day for our IVF appointment and getting excited although have just realised I am also nervous, don't know why.... think it is because it is such a big step up from IUI. I will post later when we get back to let you all know how it has all gone.

Then I might make the jump over to the IUI girls turned IVF, but not until I get back from the appointment, as don't want to jinx anything.

*Perky* - Glad you are feeling better, and that DH is on the mend and your Uncle is out of intensive care. Sending you lots of   Love the new photo of you.

*Sair* - Not sure yet when I will be starting but I am sure I will find out this afternoon. I think I may need to have more blood tests done, will let you know later.   

*Jo* - How nice is your mum to help you out with all the prescription costs, they are certainly not cheap. I am sure I will be over to the board officially later today, so will catch up with you then.  

*Jilly* - Hope you are feeling better and taking care of yourself, not long now until your first scan. Will be thinking of you.    

*Catspj* - Have you decided on your next step yet for tx?    

*Debs* - How are you feeling? When do you start your next lot of tx?    

Katrina - Really hope that  shows her ugly head soon so that you can get back on the tx road.

  to everyone else that I have missed. It is bloody freezing here today     but thankfully we don't have any snow, just a very heavy frost.

Right off to go and get things sorted, will be back once I get back from our appointment to let you all know how it went.

Sending lots of love to you all

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moomin sorry if I have missed you good luck for your apointment today.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well the time has come to say good bye to all you lovely ladies, as we are now moving on to IVF.

I can not thank you all enough for all your love and support over the last few months with the IUI, it has been fantastic and you have all got me through some difficult times.

I will be back every now and again to see how each and everyone of you are getting on. 

Our appointment today was a great success and have my next appointment on 13th January for my down regging injection and possible scan.  Can't believe how quickly this has all happened, picked up my drugs today and also had my blood tests done for LH, FSH, HIV, HEP B and C, and a couple of others - couldn't read the consultants writing on the request card!

So this it, I am sad        to be leaving you all, but I will pop back to see how you are all getting on.

Take care and sending loads of love to each and everyone of you

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moomin glad your appointment went well, and good luck with your journey, you so deserve a BFP and I hope your dream comes true, let us know how your are getting on sweetie.

   

Katrina


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies

Hope you are all well.  No snow here but plenty of rain and howling winds - just the weather for staying in and getting great cuddles from my puppy!  

Moomin - best  of luck to you and DH for your IVF treatment.  I'm sure it'll all work out for you.  Keep us posted!

Perky - so glad to hear you and DH are well on the road to recovery. Love the new photo of you xx

Jo - you're so lucky to have the support of your mum.  I'm sure mine would be great too if I could bring myself to confide in her about my treatment but we made a decision not to tell anyone and I think its working out easier for us that way.  

Debs - my bag is a Mulberry Woody.  Its not very exciting or sexy but very practical for what I need it for - ie carrying my research papers and laptop.  When I finally get my doctorate I'm going to treat myself to a Mulberry Roxanne or Blenheim - can't decide which at this stage!    Will send you a PM regarding clinics in Northern Ireland as I don't want to bore the other lovelies here with it  

Jilly - hope you're not working too hard.

Hello to Katrina and Sarah as well, hope you are both well.

DH and I have decided to make an appointment with our chosen consultant to discuss whether we should move to privately-funded IVF or wait for our final NHS IUI in  April.  I think we may be able to do both, and I've been told that we can also put our names down on the NHS waiting list for IVF as well.  I tried to make the appointment today but was told to phone back in the new year as the appointment staff are still on hols.  We decided to stay at the hospital we had our IUIs at rather than move to the new private clinic as we're both very fond of the consultant but we'll see what happens.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Moomin

13th January...wow that's great!!  Did you think it would be so soon?  How are you feeling about the prospect of all the drugs and injections?  Good luck and keep us posted.  Hopefully see you at the meet...think I will go..nearly certain!

Catspjs - hi hun.  Great news if you can do both.  I guess we'll have to start thinking ahead a bit soon.  I'll hopefully have my second IUI quite soon in the New year but I need to have aplan of action in case things don't work.  I'm not sure what the situation is here regarding NHS funded IVF and whether you can pay privately while you are waiting.  Lots of luck to you.

Love to everyone else

Sarah xxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE AND THANKS GIRLS FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT

             for you all for 2006

Love from
Perky


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOPE ALL OUT DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2006


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies!

Not been around much over the last few months after our icsi failure - great to see all the BFPs!

Really pleased, especially for Jilly - will be thinking of you over the next few weeks - good luck!

Really hope it will be great news for everyone, but especially, Holly, Julie, Molly,Catwoman, KJ & me this year!!    

Lots of love, Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just popped into wish everyone a very happy new year, hope its the year our dreams can come true,


debsxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Happy New Year.

Wishing everyone lots of BFPs in 2006.

Hi Sair - we decided just to go for private to get straight to it rather than waiting for an NHS appt - we din't want to have any delay.
Hi Cats - let us know how you get on with your appt.
Hi Perky, Deb, Katrinar, Jilly, Molly & everyone.

I'll probably be more on the other board now, but will pop on this board every couple of days to say hi & see how everyone is doing.

Love 
Jo
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

A bit late I know but HAPPY NEW YEAR to all you special ladies.  Heres hoping all our dreams will come true in 2006.      

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Even later but HAPPY NEW YEAR to all you lovely ladies.  Here's hoping 2006 is the best year ever for us all.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Jilly thanks for the great birthday wishes! I can see why you thought it was my bday - from the calendar - but it's not!!!!
My birthday is Jan 11th - must have been a typo & I can't find out where to change it! Not 39 for a few more days yet!!!! Which is why I can't come to 14th meet cos out celebrating with DH & friends!

Hope you're well & preg is progressing nicely - got everything crossed for you!

Good luck!
Jess xxxx (still 38!)


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning all - and Happy New Year!  

I have to admit, I'm really pleased the Xmas thing is over for another year.  I usually love it, but found it very hard this year. Another year gone by without a baby...  I started getting emotional on Xmas Eve while I was decorating the tree and then had floods of tears on Xmas morning...you know how it is....baby Jesus this, baby Jesus that....Unto Us a Child is Born on the radio....

Had to pull myself together and put on a cheery face as we had the MIL staying and then we went off to Sis & BIL for dinner and spent the day with them and their 3 and 4 year-olds. Such a cute age, and SOOO excited about Santa, so more brave faces. Anyway, onwards and upwards....who knows what this year will bring. 

We're still waiting for results of my Mam's scan/tests, but hoping it will be good news. The nurse said the mammogram looked okay so we are all hopeful.

Okay, a few quick personals, then back to work...

KJ - hope you and Mike had a lovely time and Caleb wasn't TOOOO naughty!  

Jess - so lovely to have you back sweetie - I really missed you! Happy unbirthday, and hope you get an NHS appointment soooon.     right back at you. x

Holly - hope you and DH are okay. Been thinking of you over Xmas. I expect you are pretty busy now with the move... 

********** - you too hunny. Hope 2006 will be kinder to you, you are such a lovely person and deserve better.  

Jillypops - hope you're okay and not too tired.   at the customers making trouble for you. Hope you can take it a bit easier now. When is your scan?

Erica - hope you are okay.... 

Specially good luck to Moomin, Jo and Sarah JJ with the move to IVF.     We'll miss you on here.

Perky - glad you've been feeling better - and DH & Uncle. Love your new pic - you look the picture of health! 

Sair - good luck for the next tx. 

Catspjs - will be great if you can do both - get on the phone and make that call!  

Deb 30 - happy new year to you too, hang on in there sweetie... 

Kelly - hope you had a good one hun.   When do you start downregging?

Special     to Candy & Jacob, Looby Lou & Katie, Aussie Meg & Connor & Rhuari.

 to Katrina, Gwen, Shazia, CK6, Struthie, Veronica, Natalie, Minow, Dillydolly, Claire, Babyfish, Michelle, Catwoman, Marsha Mouse, Cathy, VIL & Moosey, Manda, Miss Jules, Rachel and all I've missed.... 

Lots of    to you all for 2006.

Love Molly
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


hope you all are well and had a fab xmas and wonderful new year,

hope this is the year that all of our dreams can come true


deborahxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey Molly, what a great memory you have for everyone's details! You are a little northern star! 

I feel like I've missed some bad news somewhere about Erica?  Erica, really hope you're ok, been thinking about you - hope 2006 is your year!  

I know what you mean about Christmas - it's great cos it's Christmas but with out kids you just feel like a spectator - loads of people moaning on about how expensive kids presents are, the fact that they've been up since 3am, etc, etc - lucky buggers - I wouldn't care if i never slept again!  

Our nativity play at school gets me every year & every year I think "next Christmas I might be pregnant"!.  Had a bit of a blub at work one day after writing "I'm having a very special baby" out for my 5 year olds to copy about 100 times!  Silly really cos it's not as if you don't know it's going to come up. 

Luckily for me everyone at work has been brilliant & v v supportive - I had to tell them cos I'm a tad emotional at the best of times!  

Got on to the NHS hospital today to find out about free go - got to go for a FSH level blood test tomorrow at 10.30 - takes about an hour and a half to get there.  Pain really cos could have them done at GP's, but hey ho, that's the NHS for you!

Am a bit worried cos did have FSH of 16 last summer but it dropped down again to 9.4 - it's got to be 15 or lower for 2 consecutive months.  I'm also about 5lbs over my bmi weight so will hope they don't weigh me (last time they weighed me but only asked my height - I might add on a couple of inches in height to balance out the weight!!)

Molly - really hope your mum's ok.  My best buddy's mum had a huge tumour removed about 5 years ago & has made a full recovery - apparently once you're over 40 the survival rate rockets - one advantage of being older!  I'm sure it won't come to that with your mum - it's just horrible waiting for the results.    

Hope everyone else is ok & feeling optimistic for 2006.  I'd love to come to the Jan meet but the birthday meal is already sorted (I have a joint one with my mate Steve every year).  Please take loads of photos so I can see everyone!

Must go, DH home at 6.30 and want to get house tidy! What a saddo!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Just can't stay away - just wanted to say hi to all, and just have to say to Molly & Jess that I am right there with you on the Xmas/baby thing.  I think 'spectator' sums it up really well Jess!
I am just hoping that one day I'll get my love for Xmas back again.
Wishing you both happy healthy BFPs for 2006 with bumps or babies to spoil next Xmas xx
Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy new year   

I'm starting IVF later this month so will be moving to the other board, but will try and keep up with everyones news on here. Hoping there will be lots of BFPs.  

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good New Year.

I am back to work tomorrow.

Jillypops hope you are taking it easy, I dont know when I will be back to hospital, I hadto phone them last week re no AF but they said not to worry, but I havent had AF since 7th November and I am getting worried, think I will give it till Monday then call again.

There are so many people moving over to the IVF thread, good luck to you all.

Katrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all
Sorry I haven't been around a lot lately but I've had a rough time of it lately, if your all sitting comfortably then I'll begging.  Work has been really busy what with all the discharges home leading up to Christmas and new year.  Then whist I was with a patient on Thursday, someone drove into my car, and cause damage, and then someone smashed my car window in the evening outside my house, so had to sort that out on Friday.  And to top it all off I have a really bad case of the flu, with a throat infection.  I'm still really bloated after the last IUI session, and had a stress moment when nothing fitted on news years eve.  Sorry I am reeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment, at least I'm on my break month, so I don't have to contend with the injections and the scans.  And of course Rob has man flu too so we're both fitting over the sofa and duvet.

Well good luck to everyone moving onto IVF, and hope everyone else is OK.  Sorry will do some personals when I'm feeling a little better.  Sorry if I've been all me me.
Good luck and happy new year to everyone
Claire


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone just a quickie to say

GOOD LUCK POO TOMORROW WITH SCAN. WILL BE THINKING OF YOU AND DESPERATE TO HEAR THE NEWs!!

Loadsa love

Shazia xxx


----------



## Nikita (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies ....

I haven't been on here for quite some time.  I moved to the USA with my husband as he got a new job.  As soon as we arrived here we had another IUI which unfortunately didn't work out.  It took us a while to find a doc we felt confortable with and now we are moving to IVF to try and increase our odds a little.  Anyway I just wanted to wish you all the best luck in the world and urge you all to stay positive  

Baby magic to you all ....  

Nikita x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Fantastic news Jilly!      

Amazing they could see the heartbeat! Well done to you both and a happy and healthy nine months.  

         

PS. Good luck Shazia for IVF scan today too. 

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Holly I read your post on the other thread, I am so sorry to head your news, dont know what to say, sending you and DH   you are in my thoughts.

Jillypops     I am so pleased for you hun, you take care of yourself.

 to all the lovelly IUI girles.

Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jilly - What fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you.        Make sure you take it easy.

Claire - Really sorry you've been having a rough time recently.  Wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle.    

Katrina - Hope AF shows up real soon for you...what a nightmare.  Definitely call the hospital again if still no show by Monday.  Fingers crossed you'll be having your IUI soon hun.

Jo - Hi, really glad you keep popping up on here...I don't like everyone moving away.    

Jess - Hi! Really pleased to see you back on here.  How did you get on with the blood test today.  I'm not sure if I've had my FSH levels checked before.  I think I may have done in the early days of infertility checks but haven't had any blood tests for ages.  Do you think it's worth mentioning when I next go for scans for my next IUI cycle?  Any news on your free NHS IVF?

Molly -   How are you doing?  Any news on your mum's tests?

Hi to Sarahjj, Shazia, Perky, Nikita, Catspjs, Debs and everyone else.  Sending you all lots of   and  .  2006 WILL be our year!

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jilly thats great news sweetie. Bless your dh how sweet, he must have been really worried about it. Bet he's all smiles now though. Keep looking after yourself and onboard cargo!!! Much love to you.

Scan went very well yesterday, d/r has done all is sposed to. Cannot begin stimming just yet as am egg sharing and other lady hasdn't had af yet, so am just coasting on drugs for the time being and will start stimming as soon as receive call from hospital.

Love to you all

P.s Jilly any news on Erika, am worried about her as she seems to have disappeared


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

What have you been up to today girlies?  I'm the first person to post on this thread today!  Hope you are all ok.  Wishing you a fab weekend..I so need it...am bloody knackered already!  Need another holiday!

Lots of love and     

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Just thought I would hop over to keep you company.  It has definately been quiet on this thread recently, think it is because so many of us have moved over to the IVF thread.

Have you decided if you are going to be brave enough to join us next Saturday yet? Really hope so as it would be so nice to meet you 

Moomin
x
xxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh it is sooo quiet on here. Started both my new jobs this week, which is exciting and exhilarating but also exhausting. Oh alliterations.
Personals and piano practice at the weekend girls.
Love you all tons.
Perky


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Moomin!

Are you still there?  Yes, has been so quiet here...more so than during hols.  Hope you are ok, really sorry you've got to be working over the weekend hun but I'm glad your new job is going well.  I am hoping I am going to be brave enough to come to the meet.  It's just a bit daunting, but I know you're all really lovely so I know I've got nothing to be worried about.

Hi Perky!

Hope you have had a good start to the year.  Glad to hear your new jobs are going well too.  Enjoy your piano practice- I play the piano too but don't get much change to practise other than in assembly!

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sorry i haven't been around much, had to go back to work on wednesday to 2 x 12hr shifts, so have been a bit tired.

well we wont be cycling now till march cos my d/h booked us a week away without telling me and it is the week of basting.

just gives me more time to get healthy again after xmas,

hope you all are well, hi to moomin, perky, sair, jilly, katrinar, molly, shazia, claire, jess, cats and jo, sorry if ive missed anyone,


hope you all are well,

deborahxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all
It is really quiet on here.  Well hope everyone is OK.

Deb hope you have a good holiday, where is DH taking you, hope it's somewhere nice and hot.

Perky glad your jobs are going OK

Shazia hope everything is going OK and that donnor gets AF soon  

Good luck everyone else.

Well I'm just waiting for the   to arrive so that we can start 2nd IUI, but if she doesn't come and a natural cycle has worked then I really wont conplain (but I'm not that lucky).  Feeling much better after having the flu, so will be back to the gym in the week.

Bye
Claire


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Well done Jilly, great news about the scan!

Sarah, I would def ask nhs to check your FSH levels again if they were near to 10 before.

Hi Shazia, when is your egg share starting?

Good luck everyone, hope you all have a fab 2006!  I shall be mainly on the iui to ivf thread or on the icsi boards.

Lots of love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

to everyone, hope you are all well.

Jillypops how are you keeping?

Moomin glad job is going well.

Perky also glad jobs are good. Hope you are enjoying them.

I started my af today, last one was on 7th Nov, cant believe I just missed an af n december.  So I am going to phone the hospital tomorrow to see if I have to start sniffing on cd 21 again and if they have a stand in dr, as mine was in a bad car crash, my friend works there and she said they spoke of a female dr taking over his fertility clinic and she was really nice so finger crossed.

Katrina


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi ladies

Have got a special request.... I'm wondering if there is anyone who can take over the updating of the IUI Girls list?  I'm not going to be very reliable over the next while with shifting back to NZ and being computerless for a couple of months, so wondered if there would be someone willing to do this?  It's not too arduous and doesn't take very long.  Please pm me soonest and I'll talk you through it.

Many thanks!
Holly xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, been very quiet on here where are you all?  

Just to let you all know took my AF yesterday, phoned the hospital today who said to start snuffing again on day 21 then when next AF comes, I should be able to start tx, as long as no cysts (ha ha). So fingers crossed, feb could be the start.

Hope you are all good.

Katrina.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello

It's quiet on here again, well I suppose that your all in work.

Hope everyone is OK and will pop in later to let you know if the dreaded   has arrived, so that we can start 2nd IUI 

Talk soon 
Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Girls

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  I am just about to start IUI this cycle.  Will start Clomid on Thurs.  My last IUI was last Jan (bfp but misc at 9wks) and I have had IVF since - however I am now returning to IUI and would like a place to post.  

I can see this thread has been a little quiet so I don't know if that means no-one is cycling at the moment.    or if there is a better place for me to go. (Polite suggestions only please    )

thanks
love Nikki xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi 

Welcome back and am sorry to hear your bad news.

The tread is quiet lately, most of the ladies have moved onto other treatments, so we could do with some new ladies.

I'm waiting for AF to arrive so that we can start our 2nd IUI, so will be cycling just after you probally.

Good luck

Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Claire...  

So I may have someone to cycle with....      It really helps! I know January can be a quiet time for treatment for people anyway!  

Good luck to you too.  and hope to speak soon.   

Nikki xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I'm back - haven't felt too much like posting lately to be honest. The sad news from our IUI turned IVF girls put me on a bit of a downer and been struggling to climb back up again....but have been checking the boards and keeping an eye on you all. 

Still waiting for news on my Mam's mammogram, but assuming no news is good news and they'd have let her know very quickly if something was amiss after last time.   As for me, I've FINALLY been given an appt with endocrinologist next week to (hopefully) get to the bottom of my constant thirst problem (drinking 4-5 litres of water a day and STILL thirsty  ). I've got a nagging feeling that its been having an effect on my weak BFPs and m/cs. Will see what he says and then try to decide whether its worth carrying on with t/x.  

Other than that, I'm off to an open evening at the local College of Art & Design tonight to see if there are any evening classes that appeal.  Think I need something different to focus on apart from tx.

Okay, enough about me, now for some personals....

Firstly, welcome Nikki! Sorry to hear about your m/c - it is heartbreaking to get so close. Good luck for the IUI this time around. You will get lots of support here, I'm sure. 

Claire - good luck to you too, sweetie, but holding out a little hope that  stays away and you get a natural BFP this time around.

Katrina - hope you can get going soon. The waiting around is often worse than the tx, in my opinion!   Hope your poor c/s makes a good recovery.

Holly - hope you're feeling better each day sweetheart. Have pm'd you. 

Julie -   for you.

Jess - fantastic news on your FSH levels hun!  Go girl!

Deb - enjoy the break. Things happen for a reason and this could be just what you need. Hope work eases off for you soon.  

Sair - thanks for asking after my mum.  How are things with you? Any tx plans?

Perky - hope you are well and truly on the mend now.  

Moomin, Shazia, Kelly, Nikita and Sarah JJ - good luck for IVF.       

Jillypops   hope you are doing okay my sweet.

Erica - we miss you. Hope everything's okay and you are back posting soon.  

Catwoman - thanks so much for mag. Article was great - so well-written & informative. Well done, will pm you tomorrow.  

KJ -   for you hun. Don't work too hard!

 for Candy, Billie, Abby and all you other lovely ladies out there.

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Girls,

It does seem quiet on this thread doesn't it? I remember when you could miss just one day and still had 10+
pages to catch up on. 

Perks how are you hun? Where have u disappeared to?   

Molly, lovely to hear from you again, know what you mean about the sadness on the ivf thread. I haven't felt like posting too much either. Hope you get your thirst problem sorted out soon. Bet you spend half your life on the loo!!!   

Jilly, how are you sweetie. My sister found out she was pregnant a couple of days before Xmas so she is about the same no. of wks as you. Are ya knackered? Hope sickness is not affecting you either. Look after yourselves hun xxx   

Jess, I started my d/r about 18th Dec, am coasting on the d/r drugs til the end of the week when I can start stimming. Had to wait around for the recipient to catch up a bit, but its all go now. Thanks for asking after me hun, how are you?   

Claire hope af turns up soon. Good luck with 2nd iui.   

Shazia


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Nikki!

I am having a scan on Monday which will be day 9 for me.  I tend to have quite short cycles and was basted on day 9 on my first IUI.  Hopefully I won't already have ovulated on Monday and so basting might be Tuesday.  I have had a nightmare with getting the timings right so am really hoping this month will work out ok.  Wishing you loads of luck.  

Hi Shazia - Good luck for stimming at the end of the week and sending you loads of     for the rest of your treatment.

Molly - Hi.  Yes, I'm sure the hospital would've contacted your mum sooner if there was any problem.  Hope you get on ok at the hospital too.  How did you get on at the college?  

 to everyone else...where are you?   You're right Shazia...it used to take ages to catch up.  Hope everyone is ok.

Lots of love and  
Sarah xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello there ladies  

I've been away far too long to catch up on all your news - when my final IUI was cancelled due to lack of funding I decided to take a break from actively TTC although I of course was hoping that a natural miracle would come along in the meantime.  Well, no joy on that front, mainly because DH have twice managed to have massive fall-outs at the crucial BMS time - I had my ovulation pain yesterday so should be doing the deed like mad, except I can't even look at him without wanting to hurl the remote control at his head!    I'm sure you understand!

Hello to Nikki and the other new people I may have missed welcoming to the fold.  A big hello to Debs, Sarah, Katrina (AF at last! well done  ), Shaz, Molly, Claire, Perky, Jess and Jilly (hope you're feeling a bit better today honey, look after yourself) and to anyone else I've missed.  I promise to try to be a bit more of a regular contributor again!

Love and   to you all.  xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Just poppped on to see how you are today?  Hope you are feeling better and taking it easy.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning all 

Jilly - sweetheart. I'm so sorry to read your news.   Praying with all my heart that its just a little glitch that will right itself with rest and as things progress. Take it easy hunny. Thinking of you. 

Shazia - you are so right about the loo!  Good luck for starting stimming this week sweetie - I'm sure you'll feel tons better then & hopefully your headaches will disappear in a flash!

Sair - I have odd cycles too. Sometimes very short, other times very long and it is SO stressful trying to get the timing right. I hope it works out for you this time.  Do you do the ovulation test sticks? They have saved my bacon many a time! Costs a fortune, but worth it when you think of the cost of abandoned tx...  I got a prospectus from the college but the guy I needed to speak to about he course I was interested in didn't turn up.  Doesn't bode well for the classes does it? 

Catspyjamas - welcome back! We need all the contributors we can get at the moment.   You so made me laugh about hurling the remote control!  I've certainly been in that situation many a time....mine has man flu and I'm trying NOT to explode at the moment!  Grrrr!!!

Okay, got to get back to work now! 

Love Molly
x

PS. Moomin - hope it all goes well for your mum.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you for welcoming me girls.     

Gosh Molly ... you sound like you are having a rough time.    Thanks for your thoughts on my m/c.. it is heartbreaking but especially so for all those that are having trouble ttc.  I have my fingers crossed for IUI although being an oldie my chances aren't the best.... but you never know do you.  I hope I respond like I did when I was last on IUI and not as I did on IVF   

Sarah.... good luck with your scan on Monday   .... I think I am only 3 days behind you!!     I usually make it to day 13ish before my basting.... or I did a year ago! Lots of     for you for Monday.

Jilly - I remember you from the other board.  Hope you are feeling better today.  Molly is right.  Try and get some rest and take it easy.  And don't worry too much although I know that is hard!  And you have no bleeding as you said!!    

Catspyjamas.... hello!!  

Good Morning to everyone I have missed and I will slowly catch up with who is who as I go along!

I am sitting here waiting for my drugs to arrive.... (that sounds dodgy doesn't it??   ) They are being sent to me but should be here before lunch.  

Speak soon
love nikki xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jilly - glad you're feeling a little better.  I'm sure the midwife will be able to put your mind at rest. Are you able to take any painkillers? I believe paracetemol is safe in early pregnancy, but best to check with your GP... 

Nikki - my c/s has advised that I stick with IUI and not move to IVF as he thinks that my chances of success are better at my age. I've managed to get positives before through IUI, but sadly they don't seem to stick.   I think its due to both response and the fact that the older you get the more natural environment you can keep the embies, the better the chances of successful implantation. So, good luck for the IUI sweetie and try to keep positive - it CAN and DOES happen.    

Love Molly
x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Molly thank you... 

..... I have just read your signature and seen your history.. bless you   how heartbreaking.

Thank you for the     and I am sending some back.    It's good to know that it can work for us older guys.

nikki xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all
Just a quickly as I'm in work and really shouldn't be using the internet for this, but if asked will say I'm doing research on behalf of a patient.
Well AF arrived this morning, so I am now waiting for the clinic to contact me as I need some more drugs , and I also need to arrange scan dates and times.
Thanks for all the best wishes really appreciated, and my thoughts are with everyone here.  Will come back later on tonight when I get home and do some personals.
Thanks 
Claire


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry to butt in,but I was just wondering if any more of you lovlies would like to come to the meet we have organised??It's this sat at the Buckingham Beales Hotel in Buckingham for a meal at 7 o'clock and then drinks in the bar,you can book a room at a discount if you would like to stay the night.

here is the link,please pm me if you are interested,dont be shy,we had a fab time last time  its not too late either 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44092.0.html

Thanks for reading

Kelly x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi
I would have come but DH, is a bit shy and I don't really want to come all that way on my own.  Sorry ladies I know it does sound a bit feeble of me, but will try and persuade DH to come next time or will arrange for  a friend to come next time.
Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Quick question now that my drugs have arrived.   Have any of you used the funny pen injector things that have come with my gonal f before??  We have used an auto injector before for my last cycles when I was on Menopur but this injector is a new one on me.  Is it fiddly or quite easy?  I have tried reading the instructions but    My Dh will be doing it anyway as I am 'Miss Needlephobia'   but forwarned is forarmed as they say... somewhere...  

Ta very much   

Sorry I can't come to the meet either... we are off out this Sat but I hope you all have a lovely time!  

nikki xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not caught up with messages just want to see if any more of you are able to make the meet on Saturday ? details here, although I am sure Kelly has said this enough x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44092.0.html


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Woo hoo!!!  It's Friday!  I can't remember being as excited about the weekend as I am today for an awfully long time!  My sleep patterns have gone to pot so I'm deliriously happy at the prospect of sleeping tomorrow until I wake up, with no alarm to rouse me! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well.  Sending you all   and       for whatever stage of treatment you're at.  And I hope those of you who are going to the meet have a fantastic time.

xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello all......  

..... If I don't speak to any of you before.... have a great weekend   

Sarah... lots of     for your scan on Monday.  I start my stims on Sunday !   and have my first scan on Thurs.   

lots of love nikki...


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry I need a rant    
The clinic has just phoned and told me that they think that it would be better if I don't have a cycle this month and let it till next month.  I asked for a explanation, and she told me that they think that my periods have come too soon, and I tried to explain to them that they had bee regular, but she wasn't having any of it.  How can they make that decision, I've got an appointment with the consultant in Monday, and I wont an explanation off her.  What do they think thats somethings wrong, or what, I'm so confused now, and had worked my self up to having the injections tonight. Really not happy.

Sorry to go on but I'm so annoyed has anyone got any advise

Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Claire.... 

What a disappointment.. I know what it is like when you get yourself all ready for a cycle!  

Who did you speak to?  Can you get to speak to your consultant today or his secretary?  I know that some like you to have a month in between cycles.  Is this the NHS or are you a private patient?

Sorry for all the questions....but do you think that there is anyone else at the clinic you can talk to?

love nikki xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Nikki
I'm having treatment through the nhs.  I've already had a month off treatment.  I tried to speck to the secretary but she's finished and the consultant is waiting for her new one to start, so was unable to talk to anyone else.
I just feel so confused
Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Claire... I am so disappointed for you!     There's nothing to do but wait until you can see your consultant on Monday and thats poo!  Blinking NHS!

I am so sorry.  I am sure that there is nothing to be worried about though however it is just the disappointment of gearing yourself up for something to be let down.

  

I can't think of anything else to do I'm afraid! Make sure you tell your cons exactly what you think on Mon.. and see what his explanation is.   

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all hope you all have a good weekend.

Jillypops how are you keeping  

Claire sorry to hear your news its s disappointing isnt it.

Nothing much happening in my world, apart from DH bought me a new car picking it up tomorrow, what a sweetie.

Katrina


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Girls 
Thanks all for asking after me. Both jobs are full on so back to living and working at full throttle.
We're having some tough conversations again. DH has admitted he doesn't really want children and is just going along with this for my sake. Difficult to hear but important to know, I guess. I'm going to disappear from the boards for a bit, I think as I need some time to myself not talking about babies or TTC. I'm not sure what's going to happen next. We're still having to have a break at least until March because of my recent health problems. The future feels uncertain but the rest of my life is so good, I don't want to leave my DH and start over with someone else. Bummer, eh?
Advice welcome!
Love,
Perky


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh perks so sorry to hear about that, what a mare. 
are you sure dh isnt just saying this cos he's finding it all a bit of a struggle right now. sometimes guys just take the easy route out and say things  thinking that'll finish the pain and that will be the end of it 
maybe try posting the relationships board for advice?
and theres always the new and amazing IUI FRIENDS board where you can hang out for a bit 


kj x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


perky - im really sorry to hear that but like kj said he's maybe just taking the easy way out of having to think about and face things, i know first hand how hard it can be for men to accept using donor sperm, i really hope you get things sorted and that you are both happy with the outcome, but also like kj said you have lots of friends on here to support you and your d/h at this difficult time.   

claire - im sorry about this cycle, hope you get things sorted with the hospital


hope you all are well, hi to katrinar, kj, niki, cats, kelly, molly, jilly, moomin, shazia and sair, sorry if ive missed anyone

deborahxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45947.new.html#new new home peeps


----------

